# Amp Install help needed... POWER wire



## motownphilly1973 (Apr 19, 2012)

My 05 Altima is wired up now with everything but the power wire for my amp. What is the best gromet to use?

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Grommets are pretty much generic, so I'm not sure what your question is. You need one to fit the outer diameter of the wire you are using and then must drill a hole to fit the grommet into.


----------



## motownphilly1973 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry... I will be more specific. Is there an easy gromet to get to that I can tap the wire through? I don't want to have to fish around for one.

Thanks


----------



## motownphilly1973 (Apr 19, 2012)

I spent atleast an hour yesterday and still could not find a gromet to use.


----------

